# feeeshn



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

fished the cbbt small boat channel/1st island area on saturday nov.1 and monday nov. 3 on saturday got four rock biggest 10lbs, on monday got 6 (3 people) all around 5lbs. all fish caught by casting 6 " storms into the pilings


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

sounds like a good day on the water... those storm lures are deadly!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Send Them North*

Hey Rockhead, how about sending some of those rock up to the next bridge. Their kids miss them. 

Catman.


----------

